

Dutch city of Utrecht to experiment with a universal, unconditional income - stephenc_c_
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/dutch-city-of-utrecht-to-experiment-with-a-universal-unconditional-income-10345595.html

======
tantalor
> Basic income is a universal, unconditional form of payment

> place people on welfare on a living income

If they only give to people already on welfare, then it's not universal.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Arguably that's a way of introducing it gradually to not cause society to
collapse overnight. If it's still available to everyone in Utrecht that
chooses to quit their job and pursue something closer to what they'd ideally
like to do (assuming that they're not doing what they want to do), then it can
still be a worthwhile experiment.

